# CWF- Hardwood stain



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anybody used this product? I have two deck projects coming up both ironwood/ipe and plan on trying this product. One deck is a restain from two years ago done with cwf oil which has basically bleached and faded out after about a year, while the other deck is new. any reviews or tips about this product and is it worth using......thanks...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

wncpainter said:


> Has anybody used this product? I have two deck projects coming up both ironwood/ipe and plan on trying this product. One deck is a restain from two years ago done with cwf oil which has basically bleached and faded out after about a year, while the other deck is new. any reviews or tips about this product and is it worth using......thanks...


Dunno about this one, Id like to hear how it works though. Im always a little skeptical about the waterbornes, especially for a hardwood deck. Although Akzo owns Flood now, so I would imagine ( cant confirm though ) that the technology between Sikkens Waterborne SRD and the CWF is shared. Give it a shot. It's IPE...its almost impossible to ruin. If it doesnt penetrate well, it'll just wear off, and anything left should strip easily.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I second NC's thought on a waterborne because they usually contain acrylics. They can actually be difficult strips depending on the acrylic/silicone content and they don't wear nicely. They are blotchy and gone in some spots and totally intact and difficult to remove in other shaded of non horizontal areas. 

Here is what i have learned about sealing hardwoods, especially ipe.
1. Proper cleaning is important. A two step process (caustic followed by acid) removes the natural extractives (sugars and oils) from the surface allowing the sealer to penetrate a little further.
2. I only use oils on wood. For ipe, a high solids content and quick dry time are crucial. 

I don't like it on any type of wood, but for hardwoods, Wood Tux has performed best for me.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

gave it a shot on a small 300sqft deck. after a good deck cleaning and pressure wash got two coats down quickly. first looked to penetrate while the second gave it a good sheen without a high build.. I haver always been taught and used oil on decks and your points are well taken..but after watching the oil on my previous ipe deck just evaportate, thought I would give this product a try.. He is a good client and i will be back often to check on its wear, which will be light.. thanks for the above tips, got me thinkning....


----------

